

Ask HN: Who's offering free ideas consulting? - Void_

20 minutes of feedback. I saw user `abstractbill` offering this and I thought it would be nice to know about people who are willing to help potential startups in this way.<p>I'll be the first. I might be useful if you have an idea that is aiming to make developer life easier, because I'm constantly looking for ways to work better and faster. Hit me at vojto (at) me (dot) com.
======
helen842000
I've done this for a few folks on here.

I'm can provide a detailed feedback report or just chat and share my ideas.

I'm my user name on Gmail.com

------
amac
I do this. See my HN profile or <http://lion.co.uk>.

